# 20 Frames Per Second App for Android Cell Phones



## technicow (May 2, 2011)

Hi All,

    We're a small software company in Vegas. I've shot 35 mm for many years, and still have a ton of 35mm gear (minolta bodies + 28mm up to 1000mm lenses, kokins etc...). I also use digital now (obviously since 35mm is in a death spiral). I think small Kokins with an adhesive mount for cell phones would be fun..... but anyway.....

    We wrote an Android app that shoots 20 to 30 frames per second for cell phones. It started with me getting annoyed by the sluggish phone cameras. 

    The app is called "Speed Shutter" and can be found here:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.technicow.speedCamera&feature=search_result

 
    You can search the market on: com.technicow.speedCamera

    We are looking to add more features and abilities all the time. If you have a suggestion, please send us an email! We're looking at adding a "bulb" setting with some twists (since there is so much you can do with digital data).

Thanks!

Andy


----------

